# Schalthebel / Shifter Shimano STX-RC 3-/8-fach *NEU*



## RSkai (11. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schalthebel-Shif...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item25657abd36


----------

